# Neil Armstrong



## Sukerkin (Aug 26, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-19384330

A man who came to represent the very spirit of exploration and mankinds ability to be better than we think we can.  

It is a sadness to me that a man who travelled so far still had to be bound by the gravity of mortality but, in a way far beyond what nearly all of us can do, he can be proud that with his life he achieved something monumentally important in the history of our species.  Kings and clerics make all kinds of claims to fame but there will only ever be one "First man to set foot upon the moon".

:bows head in respect:


----------



## elder999 (Aug 26, 2012)

Mom got me out of a sickbed to see the moment...."_One small step for a man, one giant leap for mankind_." Perhaps the single most famous phrase of the 20th century.

Rest on a blanket of stars, great traveler, and let the moon light your way.
:asian:


----------



## seasoned (Aug 26, 2012)

For us to see and experience here in our life time. The impact of this achievement will live on till the end of time. God speed, Neil Armstrong.


----------



## ks - learning to fly (Aug 26, 2012)

Despite the fact this historic step occurred a little more than a month before I was born, the first time I heard the word hero used in a sentence - it was coupled with the name Neil Armstrong.....Thank you Mr. Armstrong!!


----------



## Takai (Aug 26, 2012)

Rest In Peace.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 26, 2012)

My parents got me up to see it. I still remember. What a class act he was.


----------



## WC_lun (Aug 26, 2012)

...


----------



## Zenjael (Nov 12, 2012)

My favorite video, by far, is of someone going up to him, telling him the lunar landing is a fake, and him just straight pulling his arm back and socking the guy in the face.

The world lost one of its greats, and people who truly helped shape what it means to be 'human'. The United States, even if it ended tomorrow would long be remembered as a race of people who dared touch the face of our gods and the heavens. If that isn't an inspiration to the rest of humanity, for all time, what is then?

And think of all the innovation we have incurred since just our founding. I hope to be like this man one day; he's a model to live by. I do think punching might be a bit of an overreaction, but perhaps I am wrong also on that.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 12, 2012)

Zenjael said:


> My favorite video, by far, is of someone going up to him, telling him the lunar landing is a fake, and him just straight pulling his arm back and socking the guy in the face.
> 
> The world lost one of its greats, and people who truly helped shape what it means to be 'human'. The United States, even if it ended tomorrow would long be remembered as a race of people who dared touch the face of our gods and the heavens. If that isn't an inspiration to the rest of humanity, for all time, what is then?
> 
> And think of all the innovation we have incurred since just our founding. I hope to be like this man one day; he's a model to live by. I do think punching might be a bit of an overreaction, but perhaps I am wrong also on that.



That was Buzz Aldrin.  Neil Armstrong was very quiet, made very few public appearances, and generally tried to stay below the radar.  Every account shows him to be an incredibly humble person.


----------



## Zenjael (Nov 12, 2012)

Oh, well thank you for the correction ^_^. I don't mind that so I don't repeat false information, and lead others off.

I still stand by what I said, save for one change; add Buzz Aldrin on that list, naturally. There are a lot of astronauts I have loads of respect for.


----------



## decepticon (Nov 12, 2012)

I actually knew Neil Armstrong. I was in 4-H (youth organization) with one of his kids. I remember him as being a nice, kind, helpful person. I remember seeing only one small plaque in his house to commemorate his moon landing. He was definitely not one to posture and brag. I was saddened to hear of his passing.


----------



## Yondanchris (Nov 14, 2012)

.


----------

